# Sig.......knives



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a good knife for camping and hiking, outdoorsy-type stuff. I see a bunch of you have Sig knives as well as guns. I'd prefer a fixed blade and I haven't seen any of those in the shops. Are any of you using your knives pretty hard and would you recommend a Sig knife?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Pterodactyl (sp?) is probably the direction you may be looking into. Other than that I would say that Gerber makes some good stuff that stands up to abuse without having to worry about how much you've spent on it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Puma makes some great knives. But they can get a little pricey. The only thing I don't like about really good knives is when I tear them up doing knife things. I have a few pretty good knives but usually have some not so expensive one in my pocket. I just got a cool Smith & Wesson Border Guard knife off eBay for 12 bucks shipped.

It wont break my heart when I put a nick in the blade doing God knows what.


----------



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The only thing I don't like about really good knives is when I tear them up doing knife things.


That's why I don't buy expensive sunglasses.

I was considering a Fallkniven F1 or S1 but if Sig made something comparable I'd condsider it. The pterodactyl looks wild.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh..why you think I have a couple dozen case, hen & rooster, kissing crane knives on a box but a few dollar S&W in mt pocket. The steel is just good enough to keep an edge and it's not too hard to sharpen if it needs itr. And if something does happen to it I can get another one pretty much like it out of a drawer..heh.


----------

